# lush containers??



## krissy (Oct 24, 2009)

has anyone come across this style containers? i want to make some samples to give to friends and am looking for something along those lines. also a gallon size of the same style if anyone sees one.


they look like this http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/face/moisturizers
and are kinda like ice cream containers.


----------



## IanT (Oct 25, 2009)

Still looking but look for dressing cups... looks like they are using 2oz wax-paper cups  check restaurant suppliers... if you find a source let me know!!


----------



## peaches (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't know about in the U.S., but in the U.K. Lush recycle their containers.  They are not allowed to throw anything away.  Our local Lush shop often puts these containers on Freecycle, and we have hundreds of them in all sizes.  I use them for personal beauty products, and my husband uses them for planting seeds and seedlings.  If you ring your local Lush shop and ask them if you can have some of the containers (tell them it's for gardening) they will probably give you tons of them.


----------



## carebear (Oct 25, 2009)

Peaches, how do you clean them?


----------



## Sibi (Oct 25, 2009)

How about these?

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/itemlist.asp?itemtype=Black_Colored_Jars


----------



## peaches (Oct 25, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> Peaches, how do you clean them?



When we got them from Lush, they had been washed (but not clean) with all traces of the "Lush" logo removed.  I took them home and gave them a soak in hot, soapy water (I don't know if they're dishwasher safe) for awhile, and then rinsed them and left them to dry.  I had to repeat this process several times, because the Lush fragrances are very, very difficult to get rid of.  When I was ready to use them I sterlized them in milton solution (the stuff you sterilize baby bottles with) and then dried them with a paper towel.

If you store them open, separate from the lids, this also helps to get rid of the smell.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 25, 2009)

So only for personal use...


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 25, 2009)

I use the 1oz dressing cups and find them for around $2 for 50 of them but the lids are sold separate and are about 1.50

but they are clear, i will be shopping this week and will make sure to look and see if they have black in the larger size, I would be happy to ship to you if you can't find them local.


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 25, 2009)

peaches said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a thought, could you use a solution of Bicarb of Soda to eliminate the smell, would that work? Leave it over night.


----------



## krissy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> How about these?
> 
> http://www.containerandpackaging.com/itemlist.asp?itemtype=Black_Colored_Jars



  the link isn't working for me...


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 25, 2009)

..


----------



## krissy (Oct 25, 2009)

hmmm... 
no, it still isn't working even like that. maybe it is my puter...


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 25, 2009)

..


----------



## krissy (Oct 25, 2009)

i got it to work on another computer so i guess it is just my computer that doesn't like this link. thanks everyone!


----------



## valor (Oct 25, 2009)

Also, check on ebay. You can search for 2 oz containers on there. I had a bid in for a lot of them and I forgot about my bid...  They aren't necessarily black, but you might be able to find something comparable. 

Good Luck!!


----------

